# Bigamist - should I report it?



## deebnm (23 Jan 2008)

What is the law on bigamy in Ireland?

What is the max jail sentence?

Also has there been many court sentences on this case?

A neighbour is openly sharing her house with a bigamist. he's wife and kids from his first marriage are staying in the house along with her! She changed religon and is happy with the arrangement but I am convinced she has been brainwashed!


----------



## truthseeker (23 Jan 2008)

Bigamy means that more than one civil marraige has taken place, if the neighbour only shares her home with the man in question and his wife and kids, then its not bigamy, even if they had a religious ceremony that doesnt mean they are married in the eyes of the law.


----------



## quinno (23 Jan 2008)

Is it really any of your business?


----------



## csirl (23 Jan 2008)

> Bigamy means that more than one civil marraige has taken place, if the neighbour only shares her home with the man in question and his wife and kids, then its not bigamy, even if they had a religious ceremony that doesnt mean they are married in the eyes of the law.


 
Agree with this. I assume that one of the "wifes" is legally married to the man and the other is not legally married, but may have participated in a religious ceremony which has no legal standing.

Whereas with most weddings in Ireland, the civil ceremony is held simultaneously with the religious ceremony, it is not always the case. A religious marriage on its own has NO legal standing and confers no rights on the participants. 

I have actually come across a case whereby an individual was legally married to 1 person (civil marriage) and married in the catholic church to a different person simultaneously.


----------



## MrMan (23 Jan 2008)

> Is it really any of your business?



Maybe she is just looking out for a neighbour, something that would be alien to alot of people now.


----------



## truthseeker (23 Jan 2008)

csirl said:


> Agree with this. I assume that one of the "wifes" is legally married to the man and the other is not legally married, but may have participated in a religious ceremony which has no legal standing.
> 
> Whereas with most weddings in Ireland, the civil ceremony is held simultaneously with the religious ceremony, it is not always the case. A religious marriage on its own has NO legal standing and confers no rights on the participants.
> 
> I have actually come across a case whereby an individual was legally married to 1 person (civil marriage) and married in the catholic church to a different person simultaneously.


 
however he could be committing adultery - but I would imagine the only person capable of taking a case against him for that would be the injured party i.e., his wife and given the facts stated by OP the wife seems happy enough with the situation.


----------



## Madilla (23 Jan 2008)

What sort of case would she take for adultery?


----------



## Nige (23 Jan 2008)

adultery isn't a crime.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (23 Jan 2008)

As there is no evidence that there is bigamy involved here, I am closing the thread. If Frequent Posters want to Let off Steam, they can do so in the appropriate forum.



Brendan


----------

